# Vermilion crappie???



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Can crappie be caught out of the vermilion river?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Bunches of them in the lagoons, and around all of the marinas, just get yourself a boat/canoe/kayak and have at it.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, I won't be able to take out a yak or anything, at least not this year yet. My inlaws live near the V. I'll be spending about a week out there in a couple of months, and wanted to find something to do while I'm there.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

wade it through the metropark, might not get a ton of crappie, but the smallmouth should make up for it.


----------

